# Thought you guys would like this one



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Finished up this old warrior last week. I love unique wts like this one.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow. That's incredible work. I know there's no selling in here but what do you charge for something like that?


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

that is a really neat one.! good work too!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

Unique buck, and a beautiful mount


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

You thought we'd like it? 

You were right.
I'm not an expert on most of the technical aspects of taxidermy, but I can honestly say that in my opinion, that is one of the top five most appealing works of whitetail taxidermy I've ever seen.
Incredible work.
.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome work as always! I cant wait to bring you a wolf!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Awesome looking buck and mount .Thanks for sharing it with us .


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

fantastic work


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very cool buck. I love the habitat and base! Nice job, Matt


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Beamen123 said:


> Wow. That's incredible work. I know there's no selling in here but what do you charge for something like that?


I wondered the same thing after seeing the elk he put up recently. I went to his website and the prices seemed very reasonable for the quality of work he does.


----------



## elkhunter100 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow that's an awesome mounting job, I would love to have that in my house! What a cool looking buck, too.


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

Unique and well done.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

